# Dump Trailer Bri-Mar or Hawke



## D&B Mack (Apr 19, 2012)

Ok, title says it all. Going to purchase a new dump trailer. Got it down between Bri-Mar and Hawke. Which would you choose? Thanks in advance.


----------



## blackdogon57 (Apr 19, 2012)

I would buy bigger capacity than you think you need to start. The bigger Bri-mar models have telescopic twin cylinders rather than scissor lifts. That would be my choice.


----------



## Steve2910 (Apr 19, 2012)

Never heard of Hawke, Lots of Bir-mars around here, but I've heard they don't hold up. If you haven't already, take a look @ Appalachian.


----------



## Ductape (Apr 19, 2012)

I've got a 7000# 6 X 10 lo-pro Bri-Mar. It's a 2004 model, and it has been a great trailer for me. There are some areas where the powder coating is bubbling off, but I don't imagine it is any worse than anything else 8 - 9 years old.


----------



## lon (Apr 19, 2012)

I have a 14' Load Trail dump. It has been a great trailer. Very well made.


----------



## T. Mainus (Apr 19, 2012)

The scissor lift trailers are actually better in my opinion. I have heard of a couple guys who break the mounts on the rams on the double ram type. The cylinder is pushing horizontal at the beginning of its cycle. This puts a lot of stress on the mounts. The scissor lifts transfers the power better without as much stress on the mounts.

Tom


----------



## D&B Mack (Apr 20, 2012)

Steve2910 said:


> Never heard of Hawke, Lots of Bir-mars around here, but I've heard they don't hold up. If you haven't already, take a look @ Appalachian.



Do you have to order online/over phone or do they have dealers? Just asking before I make the phone call and get into a sales pitch.


----------



## D&B Mack (Apr 20, 2012)

T. Mainus said:


> The scissor lift trailers are actually better in my opinion. I have heard of a couple guys who break the mounts on the rams on the double ram type. The cylinder is pushing horizontal at the beginning of its cycle. This puts a lot of stress on the mounts. The scissor lifts transfers the power better without as much stress on the mounts.
> 
> Tom



Yeah, I never understood why they don't make one with exterior mounts.


----------



## D&B Mack (Apr 20, 2012)

blackdogon57 said:


> I would buy bigger capacity than you think you need to start. The bigger Bri-mar models have telescopic twin cylinders rather than scissor lifts. That would be my choice.



We are getting a 10k 6(7) x 12. This will be our second dump trailer. Our first is a piece of junk.


----------



## Steve2910 (Apr 20, 2012)

D&B Mack said:


> Do you have to order online/over phone or do they have dealers? Just asking before I make the phone call and get into a sales pitch.



One location in OH, another in Manheim, PA.


----------



## Gamedic (Apr 20, 2012)

I have a Hawke 6x10 dump. It is a 2007 model. The trailer has never had any problems at all.The trailer is not under a roof it just sits outside and the paint still looks good with no excessive rust. The electrical system has never gave any trouble. It is a single cylinder trailer. I haul mulch,dirt, garbage and firewood with it. I have never hauled anything as heavy as gravel, but expect it would do just fine.


----------



## importjunk (Apr 20, 2012)

My neighbor has a Hawke. I went with him to the factory in upstate SC to look at them. Really nice guys, they have been in business in the same location for many years. 

The neighbor bought a 10' low body with heavy axles. He hauls loads of firewood 20 or so miles many times a year. Also lots of dirt, rock and gravel. No problems in 5 yrs. The only thing he regrets is not ordering a 12' model.


----------



## rarefish383 (Apr 21, 2012)

I looked at Bri Mar and EZDump. I wanted an 8' single axle. Both of the trailers I looked at were kinda light and flimsy , by my stamdards. Then I found a Pequea dealer. Both of the first 2 trailers had short tin tailgates, smaller tires with lower load rates, no brakes, and 3500 GVW. For the same price the Pequea has a 5' drive on ramp that hinges from the bottom for the ramp, hinges from the top to spread gravel, dirt, whatever. Heavier fenders, steps on side, better tie downs, bigger tires, electric brakes and a 5,000 lb GVW. Here's a pic of mine, Joe.





'


----------



## Rudedog (Apr 21, 2012)

Did you get that Pequea trailer from a dealer in Maryland?


----------



## Ductape (Apr 21, 2012)

My Bri-Mar. Never done a damn thing to it other than a little grease and replaced the original battery a year ago. It has never failed to dump anything I've put in it.


----------



## sweetjetskier (Apr 22, 2012)

Check out these guys, they make a very nice, strong trailer.

I had BigTex trailers for years, now I have a Suretrac, not a dump, but built kick a**.

Sure Trac Home


----------



## justchecknjr (Apr 22, 2012)

*Best trailers*

rented one from a local place, Best Trailer, there in California, shipping is alot but well worth it. all around a better, heavy duty trailer.

Best Trailer Inc - home page


----------



## STLfirewood (Apr 22, 2012)

I have had 4 different dump trailers. I've had a Bri-Mar, Homestedder, Forster, and a Minkota. I liked the Minkota the bet. The Bri Mar worked well but it's wasnt built as heavey as the Minkota or the Forster. If you can afford it get a Minkota. I think they are the best. They use a 7ga floor and you can have the whole trailer Rhino lined from the factor. It really makes the trailer last. They get there money for them though. I wouldn't a dump trailer unless it was at least 14k trailer. Smaller ones work great if you have a small truck but a 14k is the way to go.

Scott


----------



## D&B Mack (Apr 23, 2012)

Steve2910 said:


> Never heard of Hawke, Lots of Bir-mars around here, but I've heard they don't hold up. If you haven't already, take a look @ Appalachian.



I am going to check them out this week, seem like a good company and equipment.


----------



## treelizard (Apr 24, 2012)

I have a 14' 14,000 lb. dump trailer it has power up and power down brakes on both axles. I bought it new last year at Johns trailer sales, they have two locations one in Indiana and one in Toledo. I picked mine up in Indiana for $5300 out the door. Its made by Quality steel and aluminum. I have done alot with it and its holding up great.


----------



## D&B Mack (Apr 25, 2012)

treelizard said:


> I have a 14' 14,000 lb. dump trailer it has power up and power down brakes on both axles. I bought it new last year at Johns trailer sales, they have two locations one in Indiana and one in Toledo. I picked mine up in Indiana for $5300 out the door. Its made by Quality steel and aluminum. I have done alot with it and its holding up great.



Who makes the trailer?


----------



## treelizard (Apr 25, 2012)

it's made by Quality steel and aluminum in Elkhart, Indiana


----------



## KiwiBro (Apr 25, 2012)

treelizard said:


> it's made by Quality steel and aluminum in Elkhart, Indiana


Their site:
index


----------



## D&B Mack (May 1, 2012)

So I checked out the trailers and now another question.

The multi-stage cylinders versus single solid rod did not seem to make a whole lot of difference in time for raising the body. However, these all had no load. Will there be a larger difference between the two when under load; or, is it all relative?

BTW, between Bri-Mar and App.


----------



## waldershrek (May 1, 2012)

Hope I'm not late to the party. I too am in the market for a dump trailer and have spent the last month looking at various models and manufacturers. I narrowed it down to 3.....PJ, Griffin and Bri-Mar because I wanted one that was powder coated and not just painted and these were the dealers in my area. I have never heard of the Hawkes but they too are made in Elkhart IN by a parent company called Chubbs Steel. Must be Elkhart is a popular place for trailer makers to set up shop. 

I ultimately eliminated the Bri-Mar for two reasons. One was that every used Bri-Mar I saw looked like crap after a few years. Rusted all to hell and peeling. The other was that the PJ and Griffin just simply had more standard features and just looked better if that makes sense. 

If you haven't checked out the Griffins I would recommend you do. Here is a link to a dealer in Nichols NY. Not sure exactly where in PA you are. 7x12 Dump Trailer 12,000# with Ramps, Dual Rams, Combo Gate


----------



## waldershrek (May 1, 2012)

As somebody who has been looking at dump trailers for the last month I hope I'm not too late. I had narrowed down my choices to PJ, Bri-Mar and Griffin. Griffins are made in Elkhart IN as well, must be they give good tax breaks for trailer manufacturers there. Anyway...I eventually ruled out the Bri-Mar because all the used ones I see look like garbage. Rusting, paint peeling etc...

I think I have decided on the Griffin because it has a higher GVWR compared with the PJ as well as higher sides and a higher front (for less money) which equals more stuff I can haul. Here are some pics of the Griffin:

View attachment 236584

View attachment 236585


----------



## owbguy (May 2, 2012)

waldershrek said:


> Griffins are made in Elkhart IN as well, must be they give good tax breaks for trailer manufacturers there.



Elkhart County is the RV capital of the USA. Supposedly, there are more RV's, trailers, etc. made there than anywhere else. The RV Hall of Fame is located there.... RV Hall of Fame???? Who knew? :dunno:


----------



## D&B Mack (Jul 9, 2012)

Steve2910 said:


> Never heard of Hawke, Lots of Bir-mars around here, but I've heard they don't hold up. If you haven't already, take a look @ Appalachian.



Steve, thanks for the heads up on Appalachian. Trailer finally came in.


----------



## owbguy (Jul 9, 2012)

D&B Mack said:


> Steve, thanks for the heads up on Appalachian. Trailer finally came in.



Will you post specs and cost, please? Looks like a nice trailer. Kudos.


----------



## D&B Mack (Jul 9, 2012)

owbguy said:


> Will you post specs and cost, please? Looks like a nice trailer. Kudos.



Dump Trailer Sales

I got the 10k lb. 12x82

Base Price $5,899
Spare Tire Mounted $130
Tarp $350

Less a 2% Cash Discount.

4 - 5 week wait period.


----------



## Steve2910 (Jul 9, 2012)

D&B Mack said:


> Steve, thanks for the heads up on Appalachian. Trailer finally came in.



Looks nice.


----------

